# AMD Remap for 225...0-60?!?!?!



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Everyone keeps going on about how an AMD remap can give 265bhp +....but what does that do to the 0-60...much difference?

Ta :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

It's not the 0-60 that matters - it's the 30-70 (and onwards) where it all comes together. But, in theory, it might take half a second off.


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

And the 100 to 130 mph time ........ :roll:

So much more pull once you have the REMAP

I LOVE IT


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Jibberingloon said:


> And the 100 to 130 mph time ........ :roll:
> 
> So much more pull once you have the REMAP
> 
> I LOVE IT


On the autobahn, it's great, isn't it?! :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

would a remap effect your warrenty?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Depends if you tell the dealer or not, and what the repair is. Some are reasonable, some are not. If your radio's gone breasts northwards, then it has nothing to do with a remap, but some, if they know about/discover it, might use it as an excuse not to do any warranty work.

If you turbo is up the spout and they find a remap on the car, what do you think will happen?


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Hmmm....so we're looking at about 0.5s off the time....not bad.

OK then, say I was against a Z4 3.0i and I'd had the remap....who would be first over the line, say doing 100mph?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

robthebubble said:


> Hmmm....so we're looking at about 0.5s off the time....not bad.
> 
> OK then, say I was against a Z4 3.0i and I'd had the remap....who would be first over the line, say doing 100mph?


Real world, what difference does it make? You could lose a whole second and more with bad clutch control. Is it wet? Uphill? How much do you weigh? When are you ever going to be in this race?

Anyway, purely on the numbers and all things being equal, it would be close. You would have similar bhp but more peak torque, but given that his 0-60 time is 5.6 secs, I suspect he would still be the winner.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

I want a faster car.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

tiTTy said:


> I want a faster car.


Buy a Veryon then there is always something bigger or faster around the next corner :?


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> tiTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I want a faster car.
> ...


Ok, I want the fastest car :wink:

I want a rocket car, with a parachute that comes put the back to slow me down.


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

CH_Peter...your right...especially about the weight of me! lol....just some chap at work giving it the biggun' about his car being quicker....I'll jsut tell him porkies and give him a 0-60 time of 5.5s....I'll also tell him he f*cked in the wet round corners in 2 wheel drive! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

robthebubble said:


> CH_Peter...your right...


Natch. :wink:


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

i lost the other day against a 3.0i z4.



wasnt too happy, 

beat me off the start line, took 5 secs to catch up tho! 

dont forget that its hot and turbos are effected big time!

i'll woop his ass anyday in the winter! 3rd gear onwards.amd!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

tt 0-60 would be better if it did 60mph in second gear like a lot of other cars, the tt has to change into 3 to hit 60mph :?


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

bmx said:


> tt 0-60 would be better if it did 60mph in second gear like a lot of other cars, the tt has to change into 3 to hit 60mph :?


I always find that a pain in the arse.

My old BMW Mini reached 60 in second no problem.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

tt-fastcar said:


> i lost the other day against a 3.0i z4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you catch him up in the end?

I thought a chipped 225 would get a car length on the 3.0i


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

bmx said:


> tt 0-60 would be better if it did 60mph in second gear like a lot of other cars, the tt has to change into 3 to hit 60mph :?


Some of the tuners can raise the rev limiter to allow the TT to hit 60 in 2nd as part of the remap - I think a couple of people had this done by Kim Collins at QST


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Some of the tuners can raise the rev limiter to allow the TT to hit 60 in 2nd as part of the remap - I think a couple of people had this done by Kim Collins at QST


tbh rob there's not much point unless you're running a big turbo as a ko4 pretty much runs out of grunt above 5500revs! yes you would hit 60 but you would be out of your power band


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bmx said:


> tt 0-60 would be better if it did 60mph in second gear like a lot of other cars, the tt has to change into 3 to hit 60mph :?


unless......... you have a hpa gearset :wink: 65mph in 2nd now  http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_d ... _gears.htm


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

caney said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> > tt 0-60 would be better if it did 60mph in second gear like a lot of other cars, the tt has to change into 3 to hit 60mph :?
> ...


and a top speed of 202mph


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

robthebubble said:


> Everyone keeps going on about how an AMD remap can give 265bhp +....but what does that do to the 0-60...much difference?
> 
> Ta :?


Rob - you can always have a drive of mine if you want to see what a remapped car is like?


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Wozza....thanks for the offer, I'll take you up on the offer and give you a call once I'm back from Sri Lanka!  Unless civil war has broken out when I'm there! 

Off to Heathrow in 30 mins!


----------

